
Show HN: Sibylant graze, play the multiplayer word game Contact (Haskell/WS) - modalduality
https://modalduality.org/sibylant-graze/
======
modalduality
About ten of us are playing in [https://modalduality.org/sibylant-
graze/play/lobby](https://modalduality.org/sibylant-graze/play/lobby) if you'd
like to join!

A bit about the technical stack: the server was written in Haskell using
WebSockets. Source at [https://git.modalduality.org/sibylant-
graze/tree/](https://git.modalduality.org/sibylant-graze/tree/).

